

Ask HN: Hacking - Personal Use or Public/Repeatable - ricberw

I'm curious - when you hack together a solution to a problem (physical, digital, or both), are you more likely to focus on a solution that works just for your purpose or a solution that can be implemented for others too?<p>For those of you who do create personal hacks, what would it take to convince you to put in the effort to make your hacks repeatable (and/or public)?
======
anujkk
There can be two scenarios :

1) One hacks it for himself, and share it so that others having same problems
can also use it for free/$, or improve it(open source).

2) One does it for others even if he isn't doing it for himself, because, he
believes there are many prospective users for it and some kind of
monetary/non-monetary benefits attached to it.

> For those of you who do create personal hacks, what would it take to
> convince you to put in the effort to make your hacks repeatable (and/or
> public)?

Is there anyone other than me who may pay attention for what so ever reason?

